# Dodecophony



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Does anyone here know one really good example of classic dodecophony from the 2nd Viennese School, and can be found on Youtube? And, can the score be found on IMSLP? I want to hear it while looking at a score.

I'm being a music philosopher, trying to get use to it, penetrate it. I'll be swamped with it in college, so I might as well start working on understanding it now.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

You won't see any music from the second viennese school on IMSLP for some quite time, it won't be in the public domain for a while.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

MJTTOMB said:


> You won't see any music from the second viennese school on IMSLP for some quite time, it won't be in the public domain for a while.


It depends what country you're in. I can get some early Schoenberg and Berg, although those works aren't pure dodecophony.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

In the states we can't get anything published or re-published after 1923, I believe.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

You can easily buy the scores!

Im not really sure how much of the music you could understand even from a philosophy point of view, without an in depth knowledeg of music theory. as a lot of the meaning is wound into the technical and theoretical stuff. For example spelling notes differently etc...

Even if you do not have a vast vast understanding of music theory take a look at the relevant volumes of Richard Taruskins Oxford History of Western Music where has taken apart some excerpts of Schoenbergs music. You dont need to be an expert to read these books but they are very insightful.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

It's tough for me to buy scores since you have to order them online and they can be quite expensive.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you so much for that video! That video also had other referrals, so that really helped. It was good that one could see the notes while listening to it too.


----------

